# Can you cook?



## lauram_92

Just as the title said, can you cook? 

Last night I watched a program called 'Fast food baby', & it was about these 3 families who brought their kids up on junk. One family had 3 kids, the youngest being 19 months & they got take aways at least 5 times a week; including the baby. Another had a 19 month old (I think) who just refused to eat healthy & after a meningitis scare missed the whole 'weaning transition' so just ate junk. Then there was a 3 year old whose mother had never cooked him a healthy meal. It was all chicken nuggets & take aways.

Anyway, it totally freaked me out. I *suck *at cooking. I can make like mince & tatties & all that simple stuff but not things from scratch. I usually chuck on freezer food for myself! So I've decided to practise cooking for when Oli eats real food.. Right now I'm making vegetable soup. Looks rank :cry: Does anyone else suck at cooking & have no idea? I'm so worried I'm going to make Oli obese.. :dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

Meeeee :wave:
I cant cook to save my life. So it'll be meat and veg forever with nothing exciting for us :haha: x


----------



## vinteenage

Oh you'll be fine. As long as youre not coating everything in oil and have a veg on the side! When you eat fast food the portions are also WAY bigger than they should be, but people eat it all anyway.


----------



## 08marchbean

ooh i watched that too. 
i always cook from scratch (although we do have the occasional take away, for us not Paige) i was brought up on homecooked dinners everynight and a meal time as a family and would like to do the same foe my children. 

its good that you want to practice for your LO, just give a few easy things a go and youll pick it up along the way! :)


----------



## amygwen

I'm crap at cooking.

I can make a handful of things; chili, tacos and burgers. Other than that, as long as it has directions, I do pretty well.. but all-in-all I'm pretty shit at cooking. My dad makes all our meals so I've told him before I move out he has to teach me how to cook everything.

That's sad about that show. I think fast food is way easier and convenient because if you're headed home from a long day at work, you can just stop at the fast food place and pick up some food! No cooking necessary. My boss lives all by herself and eats fast food everyday on the way home form work because she doesn't cook and claims she doesn't have time. I really don't want to be like that either when I'm older. Now you've got me worrying Laura :winkwink:


----------



## _laura

I can cook pretty well.
Homemade pizzas, roast dinners, stir frys, noodle and pasta dishes.

I look online for ideas that I can cook with things I have in my fridge and attempt it.

Also I found books that are 'meals with 4 ingredients', 'student cookbooks', 'meals in 30 minutes' which are really good for quick and healthy meal ideas.

That program sickened me really. I don't know anyone that would give their kids that much junk! To be hoenst if you can buy some fresh meat in a supermarket, cook up some pasta and add some sauce and salad you have a meal right there!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I like to think I'm a pretty good cook :haha: I was also bought up on homecooked food and from about 8 or 9 I'd help make dinner once or twice a week, and by the time I got to secondary school there was an allocated night each week where I'd have to do dinner, so I've had a lot of practise. 
I think the only way you can really learn to cook is by doing it! I'd suggest learning to make several different basic sauces, like white sauce, tomato sauce and bolonese, then you can vary them and get loads of different recipes, like lasagne, ratatouille, chilli, shepherds pie...just play about in the kitchen and you'll get the hang of it quite quickly :D
Also, the odd chicken nugget or fish finger is not going to do your LO any harm, especially if you have them with lots of veg like peas or broccolli on the side :D


----------



## nicole_

i watched it a few weeks ago
ive always said to OH Aidy wont be having fast food and things

we can both cook which is great and we've learnt ourselves as we couldnt keep buying takeaway and making nuggets and chips lol trouble is we have favourites and make them at least once a week so its not very varied


----------



## _laura

nicole_ said:


> trouble is we have favourites and make them at least once a week so its not very varied

Thats fine :thumbup: just make your favourite a bit different each week.
Me and OH have a stir fry every week but we change what we have in it so as long as it looks and tastes similar its all good.
Or if you like nuggets and chips then the next week make a bbq chicken breast and homemade wedges :flower:


----------



## Thaynes

I love to cook. I'm not to worried about it. My father is a vegetarian and he taught me to cook so I know how to make healthy stuff (though OH thinks I'm strange because I don't think meat is must for every meal and I hate pork so I don't know how to cook it).

I also think that family dinners are very important. I was raised to be that way which causes tension with OH because he thinks dinner is making a frozen pizza in the microwave and sitting with the TV:nope:

Really like someone said keep it simple and you can't go wrong. We make pasta dishes a lot and add the vegs with the sauces.


----------



## lauram_92

LMAO, you should see the soup I made. It looks so rank, but tastes so nice?! I'd upload a photo but you'd think I was like a hobo :haha:

I have like a bit of a phobia of cheese & milk.. :shrug: & I'm a really fussy eater, it is the 'filling' meals I want to be able to make, like stew, shepards pie, etc but I don't like it myself.. I think I'd be able to do the meals that are sort of easy to guess like wedges..


----------



## _laura

lauram_92 said:


> LMAO, you should see the soup I made. It looks so rank, but tastes so nice?! I'd upload a photo but you'd think I was like a hobo :haha:
> 
> I have like a bit of a phobia of cheese & milk.. :shrug: & I'm a really fussy eater, it is the 'filling' meals I want to be able to make, like stew, shepards pie, etc but I don't like it myself.. I think I'd be able to do the meals that are sort of easy to guess like wedges..

Wedges are easy!
cut up potatoes into wedges
part boil potatoes in a pan for 5-10 mins
drain and season (i just use salt and pepper)
then pop in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes (turning them every so often) or until crispy 
(pop in a roasting dish with a bit of oil, i spray the 1 cal spray)


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ I never par boil wedges, I just chop up the potato, whack it in a tray, season and put it straight in the oven :D
You can do that with other veggies to, like carrots, sweet potatoes etc.
And you can roast mediterranean vegetables like peppers, onion and courgette/aubergine with something like mixed herbs or oregano, then you can eat that with pasta :D
Yum Yum, I'm really hungry now!


----------



## laura1991

i can cook, i just hate it! If its just me who needs food ill grab some crisp instead of making somethning proper


----------



## vhal_x

i can cook a little, but no way would I give AJ fast food, that'd probably constipate him for a month! xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I cook but not well. I am getting better since I have been moved out. But I still sometimes make GROSS things. and OH just nicely says " its not your best thing you have ever made"


----------



## AriannasMama

I cook pretty well. OH does the grilling and I do all the cooking and baking lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

_laura said:


> Wedges are easy!
> cut up potatoes into wedges
> part boil potatoes in a pan for 5-10 mins
> drain and season (i just use salt and pepper)
> then pop in the oven at 200 degrees for 30 minutes (turning them every so often) or until crispy
> (pop in a roasting dish with a bit of oil, i spray the 1 cal spray)

Same for home made chips which are sooo yummy 

I make roasts (I love my home made gravey juices from the chicken and the veg with a small taste or red/white wine depending on the meat)

I love making stir frys, curries, shepherds pie I love to cook :)

I love takeaways too though me and OH get 3-4 a week :blush: 

But were cutting down as Im 8stn 1lb and need to be 7stn 7lb xxx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

When I was pregnant I couldn't cook to save my life but now I love cooking things fresh. I love cooking fresh veg as then LO can have some :D


----------



## x_ellen

i love to cook! i can make some things, nothing too complicated though! i love making roast dinners with toad in the hole, or roasties with vegetables and a type of meat! 
i usually do this every sunday as OH takes his little sister out to the park or something, so i have it ready for when he gets back :haha: 

i've ordered a few cook books so i can practice and practice while im pregnant so that when the time comes for us to wean baby they'll have proper home cooked meals!


----------



## annawrigley

I saw that programme, its disgusting.
I literally only just started to cook. I'm useless. Up til now Noah's had those baby steamed meals, or jars when he was younger. He does have 2 freshly cooked meals a day at nursery and often FOB or his mum will cook at the weekend, so after he started nursery at 6 months he rarely actually had jars (dont know why I'm defending it... Anyway). But lately hes started to not like the little steamed meals so its given me a kick up the bum to start 'cooking'. I say 'cooking' cos all I have made so far is - rice tuna & peas, pasta with tomato and garlic sauce, and tomato and herb pasta bake. He has sandwiches and stuff too. I don't really like meat either or know how to cook it, but I should really start making Noah meals with it... I'm really picky as well and all I ever make is pasta or rice with sauce or tuna.... So I need to make more varied things for Noah :haha: My dad has just moved like 5 mins down the road from me so hes gonna come round and give me some lessons :D


----------



## Lucy22

I saw it too, it was quite sad seeing how the junk she was feeding her LO could affect him so much :shrug:

I was raised on junk and I swore it would be different with my LO, for both the sake of her health and her teeth. I cook anything I can from scratch, she loves stir fry and pasta, and soup is her favourite. She really likes carbs now that I think of it, b/c rice is her second favourite food. Roasted veggies are great and easy to make too. 

She'll occasionally be allowed chips but just in a smaller portion than me an OH, and I'd usually make them myself. 

OH and I *never* eat junk in front of her, if were having something naughty we'll have it when shes in bed.

She has never tasted a fizzy drink and I want to keep it like that for as long as possible. Shes definitely not deprived, if shes craving something sweet she has a bowl of strawberries and kiwi with natural yogurt. 

She knows that too many sweets will give her a pain in her tummy and make her teeth fall out, but she still enjoys them as a treat. Luckily, she actually enjoys fruit and veg. Otherwise I'd have big problems getting her to eat!


----------



## Natasha2605

That program was disgusting. And they had the cheek to call themselves parents!

Yes, I can cook, and I enjoy it. Nothing exciting, just home cooked family meals :) xx


----------



## divershona

have a look around charity shops for easy cook books, i have delia smith's how to cook series and its brilliant, shows you how to make simple meals from scratch ... if you want some recipe's from it then tell me some of your favourite things to eat, like ingrediants and i'll see what i can come up with.

But its not that hard to learn to cook, i've grown up with helping my mum to cook so wasn't too bad with me but OH hasn't had that and when im making things now he helps out with the preparation of things etc and he's learning quickly, and he's found the delia smiths books are brilliant for learning to cook :)


----------



## x__amour

Er... I can kind of cook. I can follow directions and what not but only know how to make a few meals without directions, lol.


----------



## bbyno1

I can't cook much at all:(
My OH cooks all of our meals,he is very good so im lucky:)
I do need to learn though!


----------



## lauram_92

This is how awesome I am at baking. If you can't tell it's a cake. Me & my cousin made it like last year?


----------



## annawrigley

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lauram_92

Anna, that better not be sarcasm :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Its actually not, it looks well nice!


----------



## Hotbump

yeah it loosk nice nicer than if i had made it lol


----------



## sarah0108

i can cook pretty well :)(though i do spend my days cooking at work haha)

The fave meal in our family is spag bol :haha: the kids LOVE it!! but its so messy :rofl: they also love curry, veg and pie and pasta with sauce or sweetcorn (and cheese for us and Harriet) :thumbup:

we do sometimes have some freezer stuff, like cod cakes or waffles, but not often really and if we do we always have like peas and sweetcorn or something as well with it.

:) i made soup before it was so easy and nice and went down a treat!


----------



## lily123

I am good at cooking, and i really enjoy it!
It's just getting the time to do it that's difficult. Family fave is beef and veg stew with mash - just bang it all in the slow cooker and leave it :haha: and any we don't eat, blend it up and make soup :thumbup: xx


----------



## flutterbywing

I cook most things from scratch, I'm not particilarly good but if you follow a recipe its normally easy to make something half decent. Thoygh i do believe on everything in moderation, my children all have takeaway when we do maybe once or twice a month x


----------



## lizardbreath

Can I cook yes, Do I cook No .


----------



## Jessbabe93

Can some of you lovely ladies cook for me? I suck at cooking. Ive been vegetarian for 7 years so all my meals are very basic. Lots of veg and salads. Make my boy cook his own meat cause i wont touch it, and he likes it rare so i would proberly just burn it. You've made me all hungry :(


----------



## BrEeZeY

i can cook pretty well actually, so well that my DH gained a pant size :haha: 
our most common meal is spaghetti cause Aiden LOVES the noodles and cause it makes DH sleepy lol
but i can make fried chicken with the fixings, creamy mushroom bowtie pasta, green chillie chicken (mil's recipe), Parmesan chicken Alfredo, i can grill steak n burgers bratwurst, i can cook aton of wild game turkey, duck, goose, antelope, fish, deer, frog, crayfish, pheasant and quail... i grew up eating wild game my whole life so was DH for the most part.... i can bake more than anything DH swears i make better cake than anyone he knows but tbh i hated cooking until i got pregnant with Aiden but this pregnancy i couldnt cook the first 11 weeks as i wasnt able to finish... DH cant cook much so he and Aiden resorted to chicken nuggets and french fries lol 

we let Aiden eat whatever we eat, he has since he was old enough to eat it himself or i blended it for him... he eats fast food fries and chicken strips but that being said he also has a fresh fruit and a veggie with it... i dont keep foods from him as he will only want it more when he is older... and he actually chooses fruits over snack foods anytime... he eats a more wide variety of fruits veggies and meats than most kids his age and i think thats cause he sees that we eat it so thinks it must be alright....


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I can cook :) I saw that programme too, pretty shocked me!

Get yourself a fun recipe book, if it looks and sounds good, you'll be more encouraged to try cooking it. Don't go too complicated to start with either, simple dishes are sometimes the most tastiest and can be good for you too :) Ask friends and families to teach you some of their favourites too! Having someone for support in the early days is really confidence boosting and can make it more fun than a task!


----------



## nadinek

Lucy22 said:


> I cook anything I can from scratch, she loves stir fry and pasta, and soup is her favourite. She really likes carbs now that I think of it, b/c rice is her second favourite food. Roasted veggies are great and easy to make too.
> 
> She'll occasionally be allowed chips but just in a smaller portion than me an OH, and I'd usually make them myself.
> 
> OH and I *never* eat junk in front of her, if were having something naughty we'll have it when shes in bed.
> 
> She has never tasted a fizzy drink and I want to keep it like that for as long as possible. Shes definitely not deprived, if shes craving something sweet she has a bowl of strawberries and kiwi with natural yogurt.
> 
> She knows that too many sweets will give her a pain in her tummy and make her teeth fall out, but she still enjoys them as a treat. Luckily, she actually enjoys fruit and veg. Otherwise I'd have big problems getting her to eat!

yeah, same for us! cook everything fromscratch and try not to give dds anything naughty. honest once you start cooking properly it gets better! get some recipe books from the library, even watch cooking shows lol! some communitty groups do cheap cooking classes too if you want that.


----------



## lauram_92

i don't have any community cooking classes! but i think i'm going to see if i can find a recipe book for baby/toddler food ideas.. as for watching cooking shows, i watch so much come dine with me you'd think i would be a professional chef!


----------



## vinteenage

annawrigley said:


> I don't really like meat either or know how to cook it, but I should really start making Noah meals with it

Ground beef is really easy, just stick it in a pan of low/medium and cook it until it's all brown, stirring slowly. Then make tacos, etc

Similarly, making chicken for pasta or chicken pot pie is easy. Cut it up in cubes, throw it in a pot of boiling water, let boil for about 15 minutes then take a big piece and cut in it half, making sure its cooked all the way through. Then you can make a quick sauce with it and throw it over pasta.

Lasagna is easy too, you dont need to cook the noodles first, just make the sauce a little more watery and cook a little longer. You can make veggie lasagna by mixing in frozen vegetables with the cheese and skip the sauce.

I'm an okay cook. I can follow a recipe, and things turn out good


----------



## lov3hat3

Ive managed to blow up two microwaves, set the hob on fire and turn frozen onion rings into charcol. I dont have a clue what im gonna do when it comes to cooking him food! :haha:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I can do stir fry, roast chicken dinner i.e roast potatoes, veg.., pasta, bacon, garlic mushrooms & bread from scratch... LOL that's about it.... 

I nearly gave me and OH food poisoning 1/2 a year ago so he's teaching me to cook little by little. It's bloody hard.


----------



## lauram_92

I just bought a kids cook book.. Lets see how that goes! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I think its one of those things that once you get the hang of it you look back and think god what was I worried about, this is so easy! I'm just yet to get the hang of it :blush: There's so many things to remember!!


----------



## _laura

lov3hat3 said:


> Ive managed to blow up two microwaves, set the hob on fire and turn frozen onion rings into charcol. I dont have a clue what im gonna do when it comes to cooking him food! :haha:

:haha: you are NOT cooking for me ever! Hahaha!


----------



## bbyno1

I tried making my first egg omelette today.
What a disaster! I had my sister on he phone guiding me. 
Anyway in the end i realised i forgot to add the milk:dohh:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Try this one!! Easy, tasty little pizzas!! The recipe came from a 'Healthy Eating' book :D (Simpler than it sounds, don't worry haha)

125g plain flour
150g wholemeal plain flour
2 tsp dried yeast
1/2 tsp sugar
2 tablespoons natural yoghurt
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tsp dried oregano
80g lean shaved ham (i just put any old ham, or whatever other topping you prefer!!)
2 tablespoons grated light mozzarella (i didnt have this so just used normal cheese!)
{rocket leaves, chopped, to serve. Extra virgin olive oil to drizzle - didn't do these either! But that's what the recipe says lol}

1. Sift the plain flour into a bowl, then add the wholemeal plain flour, yeast, sugar, and 1/2 tsp salt. Make a well in the centre, add 1/2 cup (125ml) water and the yoghurt, and mix to a dough. Knead on a lightly floured surface for 5 mins, or until smooth and elastic. Cover with a two towel and rest in a warm place for 20-30 mins, or until doubled in size. 

2. Preheat the oven to moderately hot 200C (400F/Gas 6). Punch down the dough and knead for 30 seconds, then divide into four portions. Roll each portion into a 15cm round and place on a baking tray. Combine the tomato paste, garlic, oregano and 1tablespoon water. Spread over each base, then top with the ham and mozzarella. Bake for 12-15 mins, or until crisp and golden on the edges. 

3. Just before serving, top with rocket and drizzle with the oil (didn't do that bit, far too fancy XD)


----------



## Mei190

I used to be the master of cannot-cook. However recently I have got pretty good at a variety of things and am making Nathaniels purees and everything. 

However I still remember exploding a frozen pizza in the oven. Those things are the joys in life lol.


----------



## moondrops

I'm not amazing but i do love cooking :D it's just buying all of the food that's the problem it gets more expensive every week i can't wait until i can start making food for Elia too though :)


----------



## mayb_baby

I love cooking today I made Roast Beef, homemade roast potatoes, roast parsnips, Red Wine gravy, homemade Yorkshire puddings, cocktail sausages, homemade chips :) everyone loved it :D xxx


----------



## lauram_92

mayb_baby said:


> I love cooking today I made Roast Beef, homemade roast potatoes, roast parsnips, Red Wine gravy, homemade Yorkshire puddings, cocktail sausages, homemade chips :) everyone loved it :D xxx

i'm so fussy, out of that i would eat the cocktail sausages, as long as they were cold :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> I love cooking today I made Roast Beef, homemade roast potatoes, roast parsnips, Red Wine gravy, homemade Yorkshire puddings, cocktail sausages, homemade chips :) everyone loved it :D xxx
> 
> i'm so fussy, out of that i would eat the cocktail sausages, as long as they were cold :haha:Click to expand...

I'm fussy too but would probably eat all of that, minus the gravy :haha:
I hate gravy, potatoes (unless they're roasted), and most meat except chicken in rare circumstances, ham and tuna...


----------



## MissMamma

I am a *terrible* cook. no word of a lie. i suck at it but now that raphi is being weaned i'm forced to cook and i'm slow and messy and i dont particularly enjoy it but i refuse to feed her crap! so far i've made lasagna, burgers, potato wedges and mini pizzas :D i'm so proud of myself!


----------



## wishuwerehere

mayb_baby said:


> I love cooking today I made Roast Beef, homemade roast potatoes, roast parsnips, Red Wine gravy, homemade Yorkshire puddings, cocktail sausages, homemade chips :) everyone loved it :D xxx

That sounds amazing! Yum yum :D (except the parsnips lol)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I can't cook to save my life. :dohh: The funny thing is that is that I'm a really good baker, though. Fortunately for our kids, my OH can cook, so we always have a nice homemade dinner. I think once we move I'm really going to work on learning how to cook.


----------



## lauram_92

sometimes my parents cook my food; thats good days. the days i cook it myself (most days) thats the bad days..

my recipe book came today.. wish where i lived was posh enough to get the ingredients :L


----------



## Neferet

I can bake cakes and biscuits but I suck at making proper food. At the moment I'm trying to teach myself how to cook stuff because I'm scared I'll make Ike fat.


----------



## mayb_baby

I didnt eat parsnips I hate them but I make them for others Im quite fussy too xx


----------



## Hotbump

i cant cook at all and ive tried so hard poor OH he still eats what i make and says that it turned out good but i know he is lying


----------



## lily123

I just made Arroz negro paella, and it was B-E-A-UUUUTIFUL! :smug:


----------



## lauram_92

...i don't even know what that is :cry:


----------



## Hotbump

lauram_92 said:


> ...i don't even know what that is :cry:

dont worry i dont eithern i just know arroz is rice and im hispanic :dohh:


----------



## lily123

Hotbump said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> ...i don't even know what that is :cry:
> 
> dont worry i dont eithern i just know arroz is rice and im hispanic :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: Cindy! You of all people should know what this is :lol: It's just basically black rice with Paella :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

...you get black rice? :dohh:


----------



## Hotbump

but what is paella? i never knew you could make black rice :dohh: i just know mexican rice lol


----------



## annawrigley

I got the black part! :happydance:
But isn't paella rice? :dohh:


----------



## moondrops

i thought paella was seafood?


----------



## lauram_92

i once had prawn paella. it was from a packet. it had rice in it..

^ i sound about five..


----------



## Hotbump

negro=black
arroz=rice
paella= i dont know is that even a spanish word? I speak spanish and its my first language and have no clue what paella might be :dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I think Paella can describe lots of rice dishes...like you can get seafood Paella, but you can put meats and/or veggies in as well/instead. 
Once I went to a party in France in Nice harbour, and they made a huge Paella, and they were just chucking live crabs in they'd caught that day...I found it really off putting!


----------



## lauram_92

hmm i'm hungry.. 
i'd love some ice cream right about now :haha:


----------



## lucy_x

I dont really understand the whole dont know how to cook thing :shrug: (no-offense lol, Just if it has directions then its as easy as anything else)

We dont cook from scratch all the time, Most of the time, but not all the time.


Soup always looks rank when its cooking, But it always tastes lush.


----------



## leoniebabey

I cant cook, ^ yes there may be receipies but for some reaosn i always burn it or it tastes gross.
I can cook the obvious microwave,oven shennanigans and things that dont take alot of sence like jar pasta ect.


----------



## lily123

I thought everyone knew what paella was :lol:
It's kind of like risotto, but better. You can make it with veg, chicken, seafood etc but it's more traditionally made with seafood :)


----------



## lauram_92

i can cook frozen things like chips, pizza etc (occasionally i burn it). but i can't cook from scratch. when i say i can't cook i mean more i can't cook things suitable for oliver. i wouldn't know how to make proper meals or anything like that, i suppose i could use a recipe but it always goes wrong. my cakes never rise :cry:


----------



## mayb_baby

^^^
Im a good cook but a terrible baker xxx


----------



## KaceysMummy

I can cook ish...like I can make family recipes and the basic stuff but nothing too fancy.
The only meats I cook with are either mince and occasionally chicken or turkey. 
I wouldn't even know how to cook fish or any other meat :? or how to even tell if they are cooked.
I do enjoy cooking though when I know what I'm doing and what half the ingredients actually are :haha:
xx


----------



## annawrigley

lucy_x said:


> I dont really understand the whole dont know how to cook thing :shrug: (no-offense lol, Just if it has directions then its as easy as anything else)
> 
> We dont cook from scratch all the time, Most of the time, but not all the time.
> 
> 
> Soup always looks rank when its cooking, But it always tastes lush.

I will try and explain it lol cos everyone thinks I'm weird for not being able to cook. The main reason is I've never HAD to - I know in a lot of families the kids start helping with the cooking like early teens or whatever, we never did that, I was never once asked to cook a meal my parents just did it :shrug: Then I lived with FOB when he or his mum would cook. Then I lived on my own and it was like being thrown in at the deep end lol, just had no idea what to do :shrug: I can follow recipes and stuff but when I say "I can't cook" its like I can't do it as easily as other people seem to. To me it seems a huge daunting task to pick a recipe, get the ingredients in, prepare it, and cook it. Every single day!! Just seems scary to me lol. But to people that are used to it, they can just do it without really thinking about it. But I am trying to make myself cook more, gotta learn sometime :haha:



mayb_baby said:


> ^^^
> Im a good cook but a terrible baker xxx

I'm the opposite. I make lush cookies!


----------



## lily123

Ohh it's definitely a big task to cook something entirely from scratch! In all honesty i strongly doubt ANYONE on here cooks every single thing from scratch every meal every day.... it's too expensive for one, and what mother on this planet has the time?! :lol:
I normally just buy the basics and see what meals i can make out of them, we have meal plans for the week too and thats VERY helpful!
I look forward to when OH cooks though, i get too stressed out and end up screaming into a pillow :lol:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> Ohh it's definitely a big task to cook something entirely from scratch! In all honesty i strongly doubt ANYONE on here cooks every single thing from scratch every meal every day.... it's too expensive for one, and what mother on this planet has the time?! :lol:
> I normally just buy the basics and see what meals i can make out of them, we have meal plans for the week too and thats VERY helpful!
> I look forward to when OH cooks though, i get too stressed out and end up screaming into a pillow :lol:

I thought everyone did :blush: Yeah I keep on meaning to do meal plans! Watch this space ;)


----------



## lauram_92

i always want to experiment rather than stick to recipes. it ALWAYS ends up in disaster.


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> I dont really understand the whole dont know how to cook thing :shrug: (no-offense lol, Just if it has directions then its as easy as anything else)
> 
> We dont cook from scratch all the time, Most of the time, but not all the time.
> 
> 
> Soup always looks rank when its cooking, But it always tastes lush.
> 
> I will try and explain it lol cos everyone thinks I'm weird for not being able to cook. The main reason is I've never HAD to - I know in a lot of families the kids start helping with the cooking like early teens or whatever, we never did that, I was never once asked to cook a meal my parents just did it :shrug: Then I lived with FOB when he or his mum would cook. Then I lived on my own and it was like being thrown in at the deep end lol, just had no idea what to do :shrug: I can follow recipes and stuff but when I say "I can't cook" its like I can't do it as easily as other people seem to. To me it seems a huge daunting task to pick a recipe, get the ingredients in, prepare it, and cook it. Every single day!! Just seems scary to me lol. But to people that are used to it, they can just do it without really thinking about it. But I am trying to make myself cook more, gotta learn sometime :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Im a good cook but a terrible baker xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite. I make lush cookies!Click to expand...

My cookies are :sick: sooo hard:haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> i always want to experiment rather than stick to recipes. it ALWAYS ends up in disaster.

I love experementing today I made mustard stuffed chicken (First time I have cooked with mustard)

Mozzarella, strong cheddar, mustard, chicken breast and smoked streaky bacon
Mix the cheeses and mustard together. Cut a slit into the side of each chicken breast, then stuff with the mixture. Wrap each stuffed chicken breast with 2 slices bacon roast for 20-25 mins
Served with a garden salad Total of 367cals :winkwink:
So yummy


----------



## ~RedLily~

I think I'm a good cook. LO seems to like it all, I wouldn't know if it's any good because I'm stupidly fussy so don't actually eat what I cook :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

^^
Im the same


----------



## lily123

I made LO spanish omlette for breakfast and she seemed to like it at first, but then freaked out when she got a pepper and threw it all over the floor :haha: thats the first of my food that she's rejected so far though lol. Won't be making that one again!xxx


----------



## divershona

i'm actually pretty good at cooking, i never had to cook when i lived at home, but then i got a job in a restaurant (okay it was a chippy ... look at me trying to make a chippy sound posh :haha:) but they did other things than just fish and chips lol, like burgers, and pies and things all of which they made from scratch every day so i picked up some useful stuff from there, and from watching my mum and dad cooking when i was younger. 

i can make home made burgers (i call them mince patties though), home made chips, korma from scratch with either chicken, turkey or pork in it. sweet and sour chicken/turkey/pork from scratch. roast dinners pizza's (although i just buy the bases now rather than make them to save time :blush:) pasta with a variety of sauces, creamy chicken, tomatoy chicken, spagetti bolognese. i can make paella from scratch too ... although i make it without the seafood as i'm allergic to it. 

all this talk about cooking has inspired me to start a cooking journal lol


----------



## divershona

well i've started it ... link to my cooking journal is in my siggy :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

shona do you make the sauces too?

oh and there's a replacement letter in the post for the one that the postie stole :D


----------



## lauram_92

lol, i went to the shop today & looked at the vegetables seeing as oli will be on solids soon. there was carrots that were mostly black from being bruised, the sour green apples (granny smiths), ugly looking onions, some brocolli and i think that was is.. oh some rather brown bananas..


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> shona do you make the sauces too?
> 
> oh and there's a replacement letter in the post for the one that the postie stole :D

most of the time yeah i do, but sometimes when i'm really tired or i've been out all day and don't have the time then i use a jar :haha: but i make the sauce in bulk and then freeze it lol so i'm not making sauce from scratch everytime i make a meal :blush:

yay! i shall await your letter!


----------



## MrsEngland

I do a mixture of making delilah's food and giving her the ella's kitchen/little angels organic fruit or veggy pouches.
I tend to make up a big batch of different purees then freeze them and put them in containers and put the date on them =)


----------



## RachelRae

I can cook _some_ things haha. I do breakfast foods pretty well and some dinner dishes! It just really depends I guess. I usually go out with OH and family to eat. Barely ever eat at home unless it's just a snack lol. :haha:

xx


----------



## lauram_92

RachelRae said:


> I can cook _some_ things haha. I do breakfast foods pretty well and some dinner dishes! It just really depends I guess. I usually go out with OH and family to eat. Barely ever eat at home unless it's just a snack lol. :haha:
> 
> xx

like you go out for lunch & dinner to a restaurant? like every day? :O i am so jealous..


----------



## RachelRae

lauram_92 said:


> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> I can cook _some_ things haha. I do breakfast foods pretty well and some dinner dishes! It just really depends I guess. I usually go out with OH and family to eat. Barely ever eat at home unless it's just a snack lol. :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> like you go out for lunch & dinner to a restaurant? like every day? :O i am so jealous..Click to expand...

Lol, most of the time! But, if I don't I just snack at home. :flower:

xx


----------



## lauram_92

RachelRae said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelRae said:
> 
> 
> I can cook _some_ things haha. I do breakfast foods pretty well and some dinner dishes! It just really depends I guess. I usually go out with OH and family to eat. Barely ever eat at home unless it's just a snack lol. :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> like you go out for lunch & dinner to a restaurant? like every day? :O i am so jealous..Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, most of the time! But, if I don't I just snack at home. :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

that must cost a bomb! i could easily do that. i love going out for dinner!


----------

